# Balance?!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How do you balance your life and happiness with prepping?! 
Money!!! Do you allow yourself to enjoy things in life or are you all about buying that next bag of rice?!! 
As much as I agree with prepping, I also agree that we need to enjoy the now!! How do you balance everything?!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! I hang out here, don't I?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Moderation and a sense of humor.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Same game plan ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I try not to balance them so much as combine them. I enjoy life and while I'm enjoying life I 
look around and take note of what I might be missing when TSHTF. Like doing a childrens 
board game with my grad kids. It was fun so now I have a few kids board games in my preps.

I could give a million examples but I think you get the idea. And I watch the cash.
Like if I was going to go out to dinner or a ball game and it gets canceled or I can't
go for some reason. I figure about how much it would have cost me and I spend that on
preps. Then missing an event is enjoyed by knowing the money was well spent and 
I sort of payed it forward.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Correct living life as a slave to anything is worst than death IMO. Many of the things you do can be a value to daily life. Wife really nice flower room becomes a major indoor green house if needed but it bring hours of joy to here each week.. The Motorcycles bed room will have much more serious use if SHTF. Range time with family almost priceless and some thing Daughter and I have shared a lot over the last 5 years. The crops we grow the chickens ect have just as much value in our life now as post SHTF. I do not allow being prepared to consume our life.
As for prepping you do what you can it will have to do should SHTF ,you will work with what you have.
You already know this Mish , life changes once the part in the middle with the children and it seems like they will be there forever, you wake up it is over and not only does life change for them it does for you. Then it all plays out aging with the grandchildren.
Hang in the answers come


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For 25 years, my prepping has been funded with "side money", monies that I made out of the primary income way.
Operated my own business that did quite well to take care of everyday normal family expenses.
The tangential monies came from whoring out my hobbies, the work sought me not the other way.
Kind of a blurred line today being retired, but not much is needed to be purchased.
I never let it interfere with daily life or activity.
Took in concerts, cruises, theater and traditional vacations. 
Have theater tickets now for a pending Boston Pops performance at the Hanover, they were $165.00 each
We dined out almost every Friday and Saturday night, and I don't mean at McDonalds or Pizza Hut either.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The key, Mishy is to not think about prepping and the reasons for it, while having sex.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Our "preps" never dominated our lives or my paycheck. We did what we could when we could.

We started like most people, a little at a time. An extra case of water, an extra box of ammo, an extra air filter for the trucks...that type of thing. After many years we looked up and said, WOW, we are good here...but need to focus there. What if?...

So that's what we did. Being prepared does not dominate our lives, it supplements it. 

I may be on the Prepper Forum now, but I'm moving firewood from my outbuilding to the porch in between posting. I'm watching football and waiting on NASCAR and sipping adult beverages. I'm trading emails with my brother and sister regarding our aging mother. I'll probably throw the tennis ball for my dog in a few minutes because she's buggin' the heck out of me. 

Yesterday I bushhogged a couple of acres for my neighbor. Earlier today I did some work for my business that I couldn't get done last week due to travel. Mrs S might pick up an extra case of TP when she comes back from her Mother's today. Tomorrow, I may order a few more rounds of 5.56 62 grain....or I might shoot 100 rounds of 9mm...Either way, I'm on vacation for the week so it doesn't matter.

You juggle. At least that's what we do.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back when money was tighter I tended to only purchase my preps when business was good and I had some spare jingle in my pockets. $20 here and $60 there. I always figured 1 night out a week (usually just a few beers at the pub or a $60 date) was more important than preps. Quality of life today comes in first with prepping a close second. 

Give 2-3 hrs and $50-150 per month towards prepping and you'll be ahead of 95% of the people out there. More is better but exactly how much prepping insurance is enough? You've been prepping for a while now as have I. While I spend a lot of social time on this site it's not really prepping time, for me it's more social at this point in my preparations. While I maintain my preps I don't spend much money on them now. I feel that while more is better I've got enough "insurance". Have you obtained your realistic preparedness goals? If so then just maintain what you have. Still feel you need more, then budget $XXX per month and an evening or two each month for your preps. 

Some preps like keeping a little extra food you normally eat around or exercise cost you nothing, you're going to eat the extra food and we all need the exercise. But do you really need another water filter or do we really need another gun? You can only shoot one gun at a time.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> The key, Mishy is to not think about prepping and the reasons for it, while having sex.


With all respect that is a fairly tasteless statement. Please show some respect for the lady.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

For many years now it has been a way of life and I really don't think about it much I just do it! One of many things I do daily/weekly!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> With all respect that is a fairly tasteless statement. Please show some respect for the lady.


If nobody else, you just earned a lot of respect from me. I think you are the kind of man I'd like to have as a neighbor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Engine start at Homestead after rain delay!!!
At the moment prepping is not affecting one single cell of my brain.

Who are ya pullin for, Slippy?
I wouldn't mind seeing Gordon go out on top.
I was watching Richard Petty run his last race in '92, the same race that was Gordon's first. Almost 800 races ago.
And next year his car will be driven by the son of my all time favorite - Million Dollar Bill.
Dang! I'm getting old!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tony's last race?

I haven't watched NASCAR for a while, now. I think I'll make an exception.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Tony's last race?
> 
> I haven't watched NASCAR for a while, now. I think I'll make an exception.


Wait, I misread. My bad. Jeffie's last race.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Wait, I misread. My bad. Jeffie's last race.


He has never missed a race, he passed Terry Labonte last year and Ricky Rudd this summer for the Ironman designation.
Drove his entire career for one owner, using the same car number, and keeping the same sponsors. Unheard of in NASCAR.
Along the way he won 4 Championships. His 93 race victories put him 3rd on the all time list - behind only Pearson and Petty.
A true champion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Tony's last race?
> 
> I haven't watched NASCAR for a while, now. I think I'll make an exception.


Smoke (Tony Stewart) will retire after the 2016 season.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gotta go now.
One more warm up lap before green.
Back in 4 hours or so.
Bye.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If I can't afford it I don't do it. Pretty simple. Took me a few months to get my reloading bench all together. That was balanced with trips to the zoo signing the kids up for 6 after school activities and buying a case of beer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Engine start at Homestead after rain delay!!!
> At the moment prepping is not affecting one single cell of my brain.
> 
> Who are ya pullin for, Slippy?
> ...


I remember the King's last race, I was lucky and got him to sign a Winston Cup Flag. I don't care one little bit about the "star factor" but the men who run NASCAR back in the day are great American Icon's.

I like the 4 but if the 24 happens to take it, I'm good with that. He has done a great job in the last 20+ years. And he did it with class and integrity. Ole boy can drive a damn car.

Smoke retires next year; he's another who can drive a damn washing machine to victory lane if you put wheels on it. Same with the newbies; Rowdy 18 can drive a race car, so can his brother.

Awesone Bill's boy takes over the 24 and I really like the way that kid drives...what is he 20 years old or something like that? Anyway...

Man I love NASCAR!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 13640


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Life it to be lived today, for tomorrow is not guaranteed. Yes, I prep, but I also live in today's world.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

For the last several years, I have had the gear to just up and leave wherever I am, and have enough to keep myself and 1 or 2 others warm, dry, and hydrated. For me, it's pretty much food storage (condo with few outlets, GF won't let me put freezers and a jenny in the living room, lol) issues, so I have a few weeks worth of canned goods, and dry soups and whatnot. I have metal containers so mice can't get in, but believe me, most of you would not be impressed. Shotgun, 2 pistols, small .22 rifle, it's all I feel like I need. We are not staying here, and I have more stuff down south, and a great group (family and lifetime, like kindergarten, friends) to go hunker down with, on a working farm with cattle and chickens and gardens and all of it. Rural too. So I feel like I have balance. It's the little things now. I'm out of balance on the foodstuffs, I need to drop a couple hundred on that, then.. maybe a new knife every once in a while... that's it. I feel good.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I remember the King's last race, I was lucky and got him to sign a Winston Cup Flag. I don't care one little bit about the "star factor" but the men who run NASCAR back in the day are great American Icon's.
> 
> I like the 4 but if the 24 happens to take it, I'm good with that. He has done a great job in the last 20+ years. And he did it with class and integrity. Ole boy can drive a damn car.
> 
> ...


I have rooted against Jeff Gordon for as long as I can remember, after all us "good ole' southern boys" ain't rooting for a California kid. His success has given me ample opportunity to do so for many a race. As his career comes to an end and he moves into retirement, I will tip my hat in respect. Jeff Gordon has always been a class act and a champion.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^ Just to qualify that I am no "fly by night" Nascar fan. Back years ago I annually frequented most of the southern races, even made it up to Richmond. Thought it would unfair after admitting to be a lifelong Jeff Gordon basher (squeaky clean image used to get to me) and not note publicly where my allegiance lies. Recent years has found me a predominate Tony Stewart fan, as I have seen him race on the dirt tracks also.

I'm an old school "It aint racin if you aint bumpin" ideologist. Never got on the Earnhardt Jr train though, as I was a big fan of Earnhardt Sr and guys like Dale Jarret, Darrell Waltrip, Kenseth, Harvick, Labonte, Burton etc... Spent many a race weekend in the infield, until recent years the police stayed away from there and rightfully so.

I will leave you with this ........"Boogity Boogity Boogity". For those of you saying huh? A link is provided below.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Rowdy is the new champion.
I have been a fan of his for years. The kid can drive the wheels off a car.
Coming back after breaking one leg and the opposite foot in the first race of 2015 and finishing on top.

I missed all the post-race hoopla and interviews because NBC switched directly into a foot ball game. Oh, well. I'll catch it all on line tomorrow, I guess.
Somewhere in my memorabilia I have a lug nut from the last tire change at the race Gordon won his first championship. Got Richard Petty's autograph on a poster, and my most prized is a photo of Bobby Allison personally inscribed by him to my wife and I.
Yeah, I'm Old School NASCAR. Got framed B&W glossy publicity photos of Alan Kulwicki and Donnie Allison hanging up out in my workshop.

My wife and I live a lifestyle that many would consider "prepping", but in small town South Georgia it is just a part of normal life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While I finally stopped watching NASCAR because of a list of grievances, I never liked Gordon Because of his whining and complaining that someone did him wrong. I started cheering for Stewart because of his intolerance of him.

I know; I am petty. Not to be confused with Petty.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nascar lost most of its appeal when it started trying to be politically correct and appeal more to the masses. Every violation seemed to fall under one undefined rule:

*Nearly every penalty that NASCAR hands down mentions section 12-4-A of the NASCAR rule book. That NASCAR rule covers "actions detrimental to stock car racing." *NASCAR applies it freely from to everything from illegal suspension parts to fighting. The question remains, just what actions are truly detrimental to stock car racing?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Honestly, I quit watching it for a number of years when they went "big time", expanding the market by closing down such famous tracks as North Wilkesboro and Rockingham. Getting away from the roots and building tracks in such places Chicago. 
The biggest insult to me was not only dropping Darlington to one race a year, but the race they took away was the Southern 500 on Labor Day. That did it for me.

First NASCAR became a circus, then about 10 years ago turned into professional wrestling. To their credit, I think the France's heard from enough of us old fans that we were through, and in the last few years have made changes.

I've got some races from the early 90's on VHS in my video vault.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RPD, NASCAR has gone the same path as the NFL and chased the big money, making it hard for the fans that helped build the sport to afford to attend a race anymore. Indeed, it has become a corporate playground. However, after all this discussion on the good and bad relative to NASCAR, I can't resist asking - what do you think about the Chase point system format for the Championship?

Everyone, my apologies if you feel this thread has been hijacked.


----------

